

Google CEO Eric Schmidt on Renewables vs. Nuclear: "Renewables are cheaper" - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/google-ceo-eric-schmidt-renewable-clean-energy-nukes-nuclear-video.php

======
gravitycop
It's a 3-minute video. Transcript: <http://tinypaste.com/af823>

    
    
      Eric Schmidt
      October 1, 2008
      The Commonwealth Club of California
      San Francisco, CA

